# 2007 Outback 28Krs For Sale $14,000



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

This unit has been well maintained! It will sleep 8. It has a queen bed and a double bed in garage. Dinette and sofa make into beds. Outside shower installed. Extra tie downs installed in garage. It has a screen room that attaches to camper. Comes with LCD tv (also runs on 12v) and dvd player. Dual 6V battery set up with Perko cut off switch. 2 spare tires. Storage for rear slide supports; Tank flushers/sprayers installed on black and grey tanks(not Tornados, but the other one). Doors on ends of U-shaped dinette seats for accessable storage. 3 vent covers. Marinco park power mod. Refer recall performed. Gilligan had the week off when this unit went down the line, absolutely problem free unit. $14,000.00
Also going, Equal-izer hitch with 1200lb bars, Prodigy brake controller with GMC harness. $500.00(??)
Non smokers; but did have 2 dogs that went camping with us. Have pictures that I can e-mail. Hate to get rid of this but we're moving up to a Class C unit









David and Linda


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

beachbum said:


> This unit has been well maintained! It will sleep 8. It has a queen bed and a double bed in garage. Dinette and sofa make into beds. Outside shower installed. Extra tie downs installed in garage. It has a screen room that attaches to camper. Comes with LCD tv (also runs on 12v) and dvd player. Non smokers but did have 2 dogs that went camping with us. Have pictures that I can e-mail. Hate to get rid of this but we're moving up to a Class C unit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

beachbum said:


> SOLD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!

Replacing or ???


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Replacing or ???


We replaced it with a 2009 Itasca Cambria 28B. It had 5500 miles on it and is basically brand new. We almost pulled the trigger on an Open Range travel trailer but saw this Class C and had to have her


----------

